# Been mucked over...



## adansho (Jun 21, 2013)

I've accepted a job offer at a school as a class teacher and have received a phone call today saying the job is in limbo because the ministry are being funny with Visa application because I have music degree. They can't let me come over as a class teacher? But the head is looking into having me employed as a music teacher.
Does this sound dodgy to anyone?
Has anyone had similar conversations?

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Depends on your package offer, are they downgrading the initial offer or is it the same?. If the offer remains the same then whats in a name. If they are saying they want to pay less then you must decide wether it is still a reasonable life enhancing move or no longer worth your while.


----------



## Hollygolightly (May 20, 2013)

adansho said:


> I've accepted a job offer at a school as a class teacher and have received a phone call today saying the job is in limbo because the ministry are being funny with Visa application because I have music degree. They can't let me come over as a class teacher? But the head is looking into having me employed as a music teacher.
> Does this sound dodgy to anyone?
> Has anyone had similar conversations?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I had looked into a teaching job before the one that I have now accepted. It was for a position that was different from my degree and they explained that I would be employed under another title. So I believe this is the norm.


----------

